# Need Parts Bad Contest



## rlhender (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, I started something with the hoarding thread... I did find the rare part that I was looking for. I am going to challenge myself and the Cabe members....The first 10 posts gets the attention this week... Please list that one hard to find item with a picture of what it is that you can not find.  You need to only post if your willing to step up and pay when it comes out.  I think if we really work together we can find every part that needs to be found... This is kinda like a work task we have, every day we have to sell one item off of our slow move list..lol

Sorry to make you work but if this thing plays out I will do this every week


What will be the first 10 parts to make the list????      Lets get to hunting......



Rick


----------



## rlhender (Nov 15, 2012)

I will start with #1

I need a nice front fender for a 24" Black Phantom

Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Nov 15, 2012)

rlhender said:


> I will start with #1
> 
> I need a nice front fender for a 24" Black Phantom
> 
> Thanks




I need a picture, Rick. I have no idea what that will look like 

#2.1, 2.2 and 2.3

This chainguard in about this amount of faded orange color, This tank, and This Rocket Ray.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm in.  NUMBER 3

This chrome Delta torpedo light that the green arrow is pointing to.  Been looking for a year+.  It has the "wavy" top.  I'LL BUY IT IMMEDIATELY IF UNCOVERED.




*It is NOT, I say NOT this one with the fat front bezel and wings.*




*NOR IS IT THIS COMMON ONE WITH THE "SKIRTS"*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm in need of a copy of the 1941 Dayton catalog.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not the Huffman, I already have that one, I need the Dayton. As for pictures, I have never heard that one even exists, so I have no pictures, thought they have to have made them.
I have all sorts of Huffman and other literature to trade/share...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Delta three rib front loader light like the one shown I need for my Five Bar project. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Nov 15, 2012)

Since i'm post number 7....Need an Elgin Skylark/Robin front fender. Make this beautiful young lady happy by completeing her Skylark so she can ride the thing by Christmas. It's sitting here waiting on a fender.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd really like to have an original bluebird ornament and a set of whitewall, brick sidewall allstate treads.
Chris


----------



## bike (Nov 15, 2012)

*WTB TAIL LIGHT + Johnson Motor Bike badge*

Black one with brackett at the bottom of the pic





Please email xhtc@yahoo.com 

Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Nov 15, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Delta three rib front loader light like the one shown I need for my Five Bar project. V/r Shawn




Crap, Shawn, I need that as well for an Elgin :o


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 15, 2012)

I just had the Delta light for sale a couple of weeks ago but it was chrome.

Frontloader too.


----------



## 55tbird (Nov 16, 2012)

*Hiawatha Arrow "No Nose" tank*

Still looking for a no nose metal tank to complete my otherwise complete bike. thanks! Mike michaelmech@hotmail.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2012)

55tbird said:


> Still looking for a no nose metal tank to complete my otherwise complete bike. thanks! Mike michaelmech@hotmail.com




Patrick just posted the Ebay auction link yesterday for this very part. Just write the check for $3k and your done! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> I just had the Delta light for sale a couple of weeks ago but it was chrome.
> 
> Frontloader too.




I need the painted one. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Nov 16, 2012)

That tank was for a Hiawatha Arrow. Not a no nose. I know a guy that has the matching paint bike on here. I hope he got the tank!!! It would complete the deal and make it all original again. Odds are pretty good ot came from that bike too. That color combo isn't seen very often on Arrows or Airflows.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2012)

1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, chainguard in original paint, black with white trim.


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2012)

*If you get this*



cyclingday said:


> 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, chainguard in original paint, black with white trim.




it is truly a miracle of the internet- I have never seen one for sale off a bike, and I have looked.


----------



## bikeman76 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Dayton Crows Beak Chainguard*





Looking for a Dayton crow's beak chainguard in any condition.
If you have one let me know. I'm interested.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Iver Johnson Rear Rack in Original Cream Paint*

Hey, it was worth a shot, right?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 16, 2012)

*Do you believe in miracles?*



cyclingday said:


> 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, chainguard in original paint, black with white trim.




Hi have this op guard in black with white detail on the ribs, HOWEVER, it is in a box with the rest of my '39 Firestone twinflex awaiting full restoration with Bob Strucel (due in 2013).
It is not for sale and only for trade if you have another (color doesn't matter) in nice structural condition and not a repop.
I'll swap you if you toss in a little something somethin'.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 16, 2012)

Darn!  I thought you found me a rack for a second there...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 16, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Hi have this op guard in black with white detail on the ribs, HOWEVER, it is in a box with the rest of my '39 Firestone twinflex awaiting full restoration with Bob Strucel (due in 2013).
> It is not for sale and only for trade if you have another (color doesn't matter) in nice structural condition and not a repop.
> I'll swap you if you toss in a little something somethin'.
> Chris




Wow, you're brutal!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




maybe you ought to post a photo to tempt him further!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 16, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Wow, you're brutal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could do that, but I currently do not have a pic and I need to work with Bob to make that happen...might have white on the edging too, I forget.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 16, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I could do that, but I currently do not have a pic and I need to work with Bob to make that happen...might have white on the edging too, I forget.
> Chris




oh, and I have a Seiss battery tube in good order if you were to play nice with cyclingday...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Hi have this op guard in black with white detail on the ribs, HOWEVER, it is in a box with the rest of my '39 Firestone twinflex awaiting full restoration with Bob Strucel (due in 2013).
> It is not for sale and only for trade if you have another (color doesn't matter) in nice structural condition and not a repop.
> I'll swap you if you toss in a little something somethin'.
> Chris




I might have a line on a non original paint one, so if that comes through, I will definitely want to make a trade for your original paint one.
Make sure that Bob has not already stripped it, and that he doesn't do so anytime soon.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 16, 2012)

ok  I REALLY NEED THIS LIGHT.....its all I need to complete an original paint bike...has to be in pretty good condition....TOP DOLLAR PAID!!!  Email dlowman@cinci.rr.com   Thanks!  Don


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 16, 2012)

*red rack*

should not be to hard need an OG paint prewar schwinn 9 hole rack to match this bike


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 16, 2012)

*Monark rack ?*

sounds like a fun game & I'd like to play along. hopefully I'm not the guy with eleven items in the express line  
the photos are of a rack in less than acceptable condition. happy to step up should a nice example reveal itself. 
have a Seiss battery tube as trade bait, or cash outright. 
what say the brethren ?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 17, 2012)

*High Cotton*



bike said:


> it is truly a miracle of the internet- I have never seen one for sale off a bike, and I have looked.




Certainly would like this original paint guard to go to an original paint bike...







Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Certainly would like this original paint guard to go to an original paint bike...
> 
> View attachment 73968View attachment 73969
> 
> Chris




So would I, and It looks like a perfect match for my bike.

Hopefully, I can find you a crisp and clean original replacement, so that we can work something out. 

Looking at that chainguard, makes me feel like George Kennedy in the movie Cool Hand Luke, watching Lucielle wash her car from the chaingang, knowing that there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 18, 2012)

I need the tank pictured on this bicycle but reverse color scheme as pictured. Or really if I can just find the tank I'd buy it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2012)

O.K. I have a funny "need". I have been looking for years for a set of fenders off of a 2003 Giant Simple 7. here is a link to show you what I'm looking for. they're aluminum with a fin down the spine.

http://www.giant.co.jp/2003/pop_pics_spec/pop_simple_7_bl.html





Here are a couple photos of those fenders on a Robin


----------



## jd56 (Dec 6, 2012)

As promised...I am searching for a rear rack for a 60s Huufy middleweight. I bought a complete Huffy Silver Jet with the intention to part the bake and sell classicfan1 the much needed rear rack with tailight and book carrier. But I decided to keep the complete bike as it sits...sorry Stephen.
So please if you have one please contact stephen (classicfan1)





But also needed for my 49 Phantom is a black and chrome tank with horn. Not my bike pictured here but, you get the idea of the style tank...






Since we are requesting parts...I also need a front fender for my Mid 60s Western Flyer Sabre Flyer.
Probably any front fender will work. With no springer.






Thx for looking 
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2012)

This contest sucks! I still don't have my light! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> This contest sucks! I still don't have my light! V/r Shawn




so... did anyone get anything? anything at all?


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Had a lead on my Westfield torpedo light, but it turned out that it wasn't quite correct in the end.


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2012)

Here are two parts I need real bad.... But No one has stepped up to sell them to me. 

View attachment 75931View attachment 75932

Elgin Reflector...................

View attachment 75933View attachment 75934View attachment 75935

Horn Light Bracket. I only need the bracket................


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

I got bupkis here too - still lookin' for this rack.


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2012)

Dean,   I've got that rack. Just not in that color.....  Catfish

View attachment 75940View attachment 75941View attachment 75942View attachment 75939



dfa242 said:


> I got bupkis here too - still lookin' for this rack.
> 
> View attachment 75938


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, I know of a couple in the wrong color but am trying to hold out for cream for now - I'll let you know if I give up.
Thanks!


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 6, 2012)

I could use one of these. have jeweled hornlight, 3 rib Seiss (NOS in chrome) or Silver Ray as trade bait... or cash outright


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> O.K. I have a funny "need". I have been looking for years for a set of fenders off of a 2003 Giant Simple 7. here is a link to show you what I'm looking for. they're aluminum with a fin down the spine.
> 
> http://www.giant.co.jp/2003/pop_pics_spec/pop_simple_7_bl.html
> 
> ...




...with a Chief chainwheel??????


----------



## partsguy (Dec 6, 2012)

I have seen pictures of many people here who have a garage, basement, or even a barn full of bikes and other junk. I bet that if all you hoarders (and you know who you are) were to actually get up and go though and clean out those "never know when I might need this" piles, we will find at least half of all the parts in the WTB forum. I am challenging everyone who has a hoarde stash of stuff they don't use and won't need to clean out and sell out and put these parts in the hands of people who really need them.

I don't hoard stuff; if I don't need it, it gets sold or pitched! The only things I have for spare parts are in my shed and my small personal boneyard (only 4 or 5 parts bikes back there and I always sell what is not needed). In the shed I have one or two Huffy middleweight tanks that have been stripped out, a Firestone seat (which I may trade for the rack in my sig), a red and white Messinger saddle (gonna use this soon), and a spare tail light lense for my '63 Huffy Silver Jet. That is all. Oh, a cabinet neatly organized with hardware like common nuts, bolts, bearings, etc.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 6, 2012)

jd56 said:


> As promised...I am searching for a rear rack for a 60s Huufy middleweight. I bought a complete Huffy Silver Jet with the intention to part the bake and sell classicfan1 the much needed rear rack with tailight and book carrier. But I decided to keep the complete bike as it sits...sorry Stephen.
> So please if you have one please contact stephen (classicfan1)




Yup, been two years now!Maybe in another year? Third time's the charm!


----------

